# Blackened salmon.....Delicious!!!



## doug123 (Aug 14, 2006)

Tried this after reading cajunsmokers blackened catfish post.

I picked up a cast iron griddle and used it on my Weber. I used plenty of charcoal and I kind of mounded it up so all the heat was in the center under the griddle and a little higher than usual. 

I found a recipe that was basically half a stick of melted butter and cajun seasoning. The recipe had a bunch of spices listed, but it equals cajun seasoning you can pick up in the store. I used crazycajun seasoning, good stuff.

Baste both sides of the salmon(skinless), shake down the spices, then drizzle melted butter on. That's about it.

I got that griddle to about 2000 degrees  :D  and the salmon almost exploded when I dropped it on. Man does that cast iron get hot. I cooked it about 4 minutes on a side and I'd say it was around a 2.5 pound filet.

Anyway, it was absolutely delicious. As good or better than I have ever had in a restaurant. My wife loved it.

Thanks for the original post cajunsmoker, I never would have thought to try it. Thanks to everyone else's good advice in there also. I have a lot of fun trying new things like this.


----------



## vulcan75001 (Aug 14, 2006)

Ok..Doug...I'm going to beat Rodger, and Gary to the punch...
WHERE'S THE PICS...

Good going..
Richard


----------



## doug123 (Aug 14, 2006)

Didn't post on the first try, I had to resize and you beat me to it    :D 

It's there now...


----------



## vulcan75001 (Aug 14, 2006)

looks really good Doug...


----------



## doug123 (Aug 14, 2006)

Thanks Richard, it was  :D


----------



## bob-bqn (Aug 14, 2006)

That looks perfect and has me salivating! :D


----------



## smokemack (Aug 14, 2006)

WOW! That looks great, just like it should when you do it right!


----------



## cajunsmoker (Aug 14, 2006)

Magnifico  Doug 8) .

That looks so good I may have to put my catfish away and buy some salmon :!:


----------



## joed617 (Aug 14, 2006)

Looks great Doug, nice color also. very fine job brother.




Joe


----------



## doug123 (Aug 15, 2006)

Thanks guys

I'll definitely be trying this one again  :D


----------

